# Expense Tracker 2.0 offers 40% off on this Valentine's Day



## hsenidoutsourcing (Nov 12, 2012)

*Share your LOVE with Expense Tracker 2.0 on this Valentine's Day.*

*







*

Expense Tracker 2.0 provides a *40%* off special Valentine's Day offer on *14th & 15th* of February 2015.

Expense Tracker 2.0 is a Personal Finance Manager that shows what are your Individual Expenses every month, Recurring Expenses, Expense Wheel with expense categories, and your Financial Health Status with Advices on how to upsize your Savings.

Save MORE and Surprise your Loved ones More on this Valentine's Day

Expense Tracker 2.0 is available on

Apple App Store: https://itunes.apple.com/lk/app/expense-tracker-2.0-financial/id581877887?mt=8

Google Play Store: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.hsenid.expensetracker&hl=en


----------



## hsenidoutsourcing (Nov 12, 2012)

Expense Tracker 2.0 - Special Valentine's Offer

Share your *LOVE* with *Expense Tracker 2.0* on this Valentine's Day.

Expense Tracker 2.0 Kindlefire app is a personal finance management application designed for any individual, to get control over your daily expenses on the move.

Expense Tracker 2.0 available for special Valentine's Offer by reducing *20%* of it's price from *8th to 14th of February*.

"Expense Tracker 2.0" Kindlefire app is now available on Amazon Kindlefire store.

On this Valentine's Day Save MORE & Surprise your loved once MORE.

Connect with us on Facebook


----------



## hsenidoutsourcing (Nov 12, 2012)

AppSpace celebrates Earth Day on this 22nd of April 2013.

Expense Tracker 2.0 available for special Offer by reducing *20%* of it's price on Earth Day (22nd of April).

Expense Tracker 2.0 Android app is a personal finance management application designed for any individual, to get control over your daily expenses on the move.

"Expense Tracker 2.0" Android app is now available on Amazon Kindlefire Store.

Get it via Amazon for your Kindlefire hd


----------



## phoenixlee (May 15, 2013)

Most used app because of its functionality and features that is not available from others, Tried with my Kindle and it woks smoothly.

Anyway, I bought kindle case from http://www.kekacase.com/design-your-own/custom-case-for-the-kindle-fire.html I am looking if someone tried the site already. Thanks


----------



## hsenidoutsourcing (Nov 12, 2012)

*Expense Tracker 2.0 Celebrates 100,000+ Highly Delighted Customers!*

*Expense Tracker 2.0 proudly celebrates 100,000+ highly delighted customers worldwide. Along with this celebration Expense Tracker 2.0 offers 60% price reduction for it's in- app purchase on, 20th of October 2013 to further encourage savings among the community.*

Get Expense Tracker 2.0 to you Kindle fire HD:

http://www.amazon.com/Expense-Tracker-2-0-Financial-Assistant/dp/B00B2HWU9E


----------

